# New from Salem,Va



## dds76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello, New to smoking, I would like to thank everyone on this thread for all the great information. Went to Sam's over the weekend and picked up a Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44" LP Gas Smoker. Seasoned it last night, Hope to try it out soon.













IMG_0352.JPG



__ dds76
__ Sep 24, 2012


















IMG_0347.JPG



__ dds76
__ Sep 24, 2012


















IMG_0356.JPG



__ dds76
__ Sep 24, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - looks like you are one your way. Congrats on the new purchase


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 24, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!

Looks like someone else hopes you get to try it out soon also!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Congrats on the new smoker and please update how you like it (I'm considering it).


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you with us.

Gratz on the new smoker... looks really nice.

Can't wait to see some Q-view from that thing.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks Like the Pups ready to help. I had a Lab That laid patiently By The cooker at every cook . After a few cooks, I started Putting scraps, hot dogs or Fat on Just for Him That way when I checked the smoker I could give him a small tid bit. He Loved it


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 25, 2012)

I think your smoker looks nice right there by the window. Maybe a pipe through the ceiling........lol


----------



## dds76 (Sep 25, 2012)

I wish, would not have to freeze in the winter lol.


----------



## dds76 (Sep 25, 2012)

So far I like the new smoker, seems well built, my first smoker so nothing to compare it to. I have had many grills though. Smoked some spare ribs in it yesterday, They turned out really nice and tender, Very surprised for my first time. Everybody loved them including Kodiak"my puppy" :)... Got up to 300 on low with both burners so I turned one off and it stayed at 225. Love the window to see the food cooking.

Thanks for all the greetings everybody....













IMG_0365.JPG



__ dds76
__ Sep 25, 2012


















IMG_0371.JPG



__ dds76
__ Sep 25, 2012


















IMG_0375.JPG



__ dds76
__ Sep 25, 2012


----------

